# الفرق بين Qa & Qc



## el_kabtinfoula2 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

يا جماعة الخير, ايه الفرق بين Qa & Qc فى مجال الإنشاءات
أرجو التوضيح بأمثلة:85:


----------



## ramadan ali (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*ببساطة جدا*

ضبط الجودة Qc
هى الاجراءات المتبعة فى الموقع لضبط جودة المواد والاعمال لتكون مطابقة للمواصفات

تأكيد الجودةqa
هى المواصفات التى ستستخدم فى المشروع "المواصفات البريطانية -الامريكية-السعودية000000الخ والتى ستعتبر اساسا لاستلام الاعمال


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (8 أكتوبر 2007)

Qa
هى ضمان الجودة وهى تبدأ بتطبيق نظام فى المشروع أو على مستوى الشركة يضمن تحقيق الجودة 
وهذا النظام يتحقق بالاتى :
تحقيق عدة مواصفات حددها نظام الايزو 9000 بـ 20 مواصفة
ويتم تحقيق هذه المواصفات بتصميم عدة إجراءات ثم نماذج ومن ضمن هذه الاجراءات هو Qc
وأيضاً خطة الجودة
Qc
هى الاختبارات و أعمال التفتيش على المواد و المعدات و الاعمال


----------



## The Expert (15 أكتوبر 2007)

الـــ Q.c هو الشخص او المهندس المسئول عن تنفيذ خطة الجودة للمواد والاعمال فى المشروع ويسمى( الكواليتى كونترولر) وأيضا عن طريقة تسليم الاعمال والمواد للإستشاري حسب الطرق المعتمدة والـ Q.c يتبع المقاول وفى المشاريع الكبيرة يكون هناك مانيوال يصدره المقاول ويعتمده الاستشارى عن كيفية استلام الاعمال والمواد .والمقابل للـ Q.c طرف الاستشاري هو الـ Q.a(كواليتى اشورانس) وهو الشخص المسئول او المهندس من طرف الاستشاري عن التأكد من ان المقاول سينفذ خطة الجودة فى الاعمال والمواد وسيطبق المواصفات المعتمدة للمشروع اي ان الـ Q.a يعمل على التاكد من تطبيق خطة الجودة للاعمال والمواد المعتمدة التى ستنفذ من قبل المقاول وحسب المواصفات وطريقة التنفيذ وجودة التنفيذ والتوريد المتفق عليها.
Q.a. = Quality Controller
Q.c.= Quality Assurance
هذا مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*الله يفقهك في الدين مثلما فقهك في الدنيا*

في الحقيقه افضل رد سمعته عن الفرق


----------



## عمرو مسلم (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*توضيح واجب لضبط الجودة وتأكيد الجودة*

السلام عليكم،،

مع تقديري للردود السابقة إلا أن تحديد أن QC هو من ناحية المقاول وأن QA من ناحية الاستشاري هو كلام يحتاج لتصحيح. 
ضبط الجودة هو جزء من تأكيد الجودة حيث أن ضبط الجودة خاص بمواصفات المواد والأعمال ومعايير القبول والرفض واستلام الأعمال في الموقع. وهذه العملية يصاحبها بعض التحاليل الإحصائية البسيطة مثل المتوسط والانحراف المعياري وControl charts والتي بها يمكن الحكم من النتائج المعملية والمعايير الاحصائية على مدى القبول والرفض.
أما QA فهو تحديد الأساليب والاجراءات التي يجب أن نتبعها في المشروع في جميع المجالات (ومنها السياسات والأساليب في ضبط الجودة) للوصول الى مشروع ناجح.
وكلا الموضوعين يتم تطبيقهم سواءً لدى المقاول او الاستشاري.
في بعض المشاريع يتم عمل خطة QC وقد يطلق عليها Inspection and testing plan "ITP".
وأخيراً أرفق لكم بحث قدمته سابقا لتوضيح علاقة خطة الجودة للمشروع مع المواصفات والأكواد الدولية.
وكذلك أرفق مثال لـ ITP


----------



## قلب الأحبة (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير 
وشكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*الاخ الكريم/ مسلم*

جزاك الله خيرا وارجو منك بعض التوضيح عن التقنيات الاحصائية


----------



## عمرو مسلم (25 ديسمبر 2007)

وإليك المطلوب


----------



## s_elmansy (25 ديسمبر 2007)

أشكر الجميع


----------



## الجدى (25 ديسمبر 2007)

معلومات جميلة


----------



## الزعيم2000 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك* دكتور/ عمرو* على مشاركاتك الممتازة معنا فى ملتقانا 
و أسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك لنا فيك أستاذنا و أن يجعلنا فى ميزانك 

*الملائكة تصلى على معلمى الناس الخير*


----------



## s.m.s (25 ديسمبر 2007)

جزيل الشكر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حسن الكناني (31 ديسمبر 2007)

بصراحة في المشاريع الصغيرة لاتجد فرقا بينهما الا ان كل منهما عائد لشركة معينة . لكن ال Q.c اقرب للمنفذ من ال Q.a . وتجد الفرق كبيرا في المشاريع الكبيرة حيث الاول مسوول عن ضمان النوعية بالاتصال المباشر بامقاول والاخير مسوول عن الاستلام النهائي مع ضمان تطبيق النوعية بالاتصال بالاول .


----------



## محمد82 (1 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخ عمرو مسلم


----------



## moustafa25 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الفرق بين ضبط الجودة وتأكيد الجودة .

ضبط الجودة : يقصد بضبط الجودة الأساليب الفنية التنفبذبة والأنشطة التى تستخدم لتحقيق متطلبات الجودة 
تهدف الأساليب الفنية التنفيذية والأنشطة التى تتضمنها " ضبط الجودة " إلى متابعة العمليات ومراقبتها وتهدف ايضاً إلى إزالة أسباب الأداء الغير مرضى فى مختلف المراحل وبالتالى تحقيق الفاعلية الأقتصادية .


تأكيد الجودة : 
" يقصد بتأكيد الجودة تلك الإجرءات المخططة اللازمة لتوفير دراجات مناسبة من الثقة أن المنتج أو الخدمة سوف تتطابق مع متطلبات الجودة التى ترضى العميل وهذا يجب ملاحظة ما يلى .

- مالم تعكس مواصفات المنتج أو الخدمة الإحتياجات الحقيقية للعميل ( المستخدم ) فإن تأكيد الجودة لن يكون كاملاً .
لضمان الفاعلية فإن تأكيد الجودة يتطلب تقييماً مستمراً للعوامل التى تؤثر فيه على مدى ملاءمة التصميمات 

للتطبيقات المستهدفة بالإضافة إلى أن تأكيد الجودة يتطلب مراجعات على عمليات الإنتاج والتركيب والفحص .

يعتبر تاكيد الجودة أداة من أدوات الإدارة داخل المؤسسة وفى حالة العمليات التعاقدية فإن تاكيد الجودة يستخدم لإيجاد الثقة لدى العميل فى المنتجات أو الخدمات التى تقدمها المؤسسة.


----------



## فيصل المسعودي (26 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (28 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا عمرو مسلم


----------



## الصناعي قمه (16 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافيه الجميع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أبريل 2010)

يبقي ممكن نقول ان ضبط الجودة هي عمليه مرتبطه بالواقع العملي في التنفيذ وكل ما يلزم ذلك - وان تاكيد الجودة هي عمليه مرتبطة بالخطط النظريه السابقه لعملية التنفيذ وكل ما يلزم ذلك 

وشكراً لجمع الاخوة الافاضل علي مشاركاتهم القيمه وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## مهندسة النجف (17 أبريل 2010)

شكراً لمعلومات القيمه


----------



## فادي فدفد (26 مايو 2010)

شكراً لجميع المساهمين بالموضوع لكن حتى ندخل بالخطوات العمليّة هل يوجد أحد عنده مانيويل لضمان الجودة ومراقبتها لأحد المشاريع لكي يكون أساس للمناقشة والتطوير 
علما أنني أعتقد أنَّ ضمان الجودة ومراقبتها يقوم بها الكادر الهندسي ( بأي مشروع حجمه أقل من الوسط ) بشكل تلقائي أما في المشاريع الكبيرة ذات الهيكل الإداري المتشعب فهو بحاجة ل Documentation لمراقبة جميع فعاليات المشروع والرجوع اليها عند الحاجة
كمثال عن QA - QC بالنسبة لأعمال الخرسانة المسلحة
QA : جميع التجارب التي نجريها على الحصويات والتدرج الحبي ونسبة الماء إلى الإسمنت من أجل الحصول على مقاومة اسطوانيّة 250 كغ/سم2 ,وبعدها نعتمد على خلطة نموذجيّة
QC : مراقبة الخرسانة عن طريق مخروط برامز - درجة الحرارة - عينات للكسر ..... الخ


----------



## Jordan079 (26 مايو 2010)

ببساطة ........

QA : Quality of process

QC: Quality of product


----------



## عماد بركه (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
واشكرك
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## محمد عبدالفتاح حج (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## saidelsayedab (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## akram621 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (8 نوفمبر 2010)

أولاً: Q.C.​ 


هي اختصار لـ Quality Control و تعرف بالرقابة النوعية أو رقابة الجودة أو ضبط الجودة و تشمل مجموعة من الإجراءات تضمن سلامة و جودة المنتج أو الخدمة المقدمة حسب النشاط.....​ 

و تختلف متطلبات الجودة حسب طبيعة النشاط و بالتالي يختلف معها أسلوب عمل الرقابة النوعية. و لكن هناك خطوط عريضة تربط هذا العمل على الرغم من اختلاف الأنشطة الإنتاجية التي تجرى عليها العمليات الرقابية و إليكم بعض منها:​ 
*1- عمليات سحب العينات تتم وفق خطة موضوعة تعرف بخطة سحب العينات و السواد الأعظم منها يتم وفق الـ Military Standard و تشمل مدخل العملية الإنتاجية من خامات و مواد تغليف أو مواد بناء و مهمات أو غيرها حسب النشاط الإنتاجي..*​ 
*2- عمليات الفحص الظاهري و الاختبارات الفيزيائية و مدى تطابقها مع المواصفات المنصوص عليها في هذا الصدد.*​ 
*3- وضع المواصفات القياسية و طرق الفحص التي عليها يقاس المنتج أو تجرى عليه الاختبارات سواء الفيزيائية أو الكيميائية.*​ 

4- إجراء العمليات التحليلية كيميائياً و مطابقتها بالمواصفات و التحقق من أنها تتطابق مع معايير القبول و الرفض المنصوص عليها.​ 

5- المتابعة المرحلية على المنتج أو الخدمة و حتى الوصول لمرحلة المنتج النهائي و تسمى الرقابة المرحلية على الإنتاج In-Prpcess Control​ 


ثانياً: Q.A.​ 


هي اختصار لـ Quality Assurance و تعرف بتوكيد الجودة..​ 

و تشمل مجموعة من الإجراءات تضمن سلامة و جودة المنتج أو الخدمة المقدمة حسب النشاط..... مثل التي تجريها إدارة رقابة الجودة و لكن بطريقة متابعة رقابية و ليس بالطرق التطبيقية كالتي تعمل بها Q.C.​ 

و تسير خطتها وفق الـ Quality Policy.​ 

كذلك يختلف العامل في إدارة توكيد الجودة عن نظيره في الرقابة النوعية أن الأخير يمكن أن يكون حديث العمل أو العهد به و لكن مفتش الجودة يجب أن يكون أمضى سنوات خبرة و عمل بكل من قطاعات الإنتاج و المواقع و عمل بمجال الرقابة النوعية ليكون صالحاً للعمل كمراقب جودة او مفتش جودة...​ 

و يضاف على ذلك أن إدارة Q.A. يجب أن تكون تبعيتها للإدارة العليا مباشرة أو تكون جهة خارجية محايدة تماما كجهات التحكيم...​ 

و إليكم بعض من مهام هذه الإدارة:-​ 

*1- التحقق من سير العمليات مدعماً بالمستندات و الأدلة التي تضمن سلامة خطوات العمل بصورة صحيحة.*​ 
*2- التحقق من أن كل مدخلات العمل و الوسائل المساعدة مضبوطة و وفق المعايير و الضوابط مثل الاطمئنان لخطة العمل و خطوات التنفيذ و أن الأجهزة مقيمة و طرق العمل مقيمة أو تم إجراء Validation لها و أن أجهزة القياس و العدادات معايرة Calibrated و أن الماكينات صالحة و معمول لها O.Q. (Operate Qualification) و I.Q. (Instillation Qualification) ... الخ*​ 
*3- يقوم بالإفراج النهائي أو اعتماد التسليم Approved*​ 
*4- يقوم بكتابة و تقديم تقارير تقييم أداء العمل للإدارة العليا.*​ 
*5- التحقق من صحة طرق القياس و المواصفات و مدى مطابقة المنتج للمواصفات بناءً على شهادات صادرة من إدارة رقابة الجودة.*​ 

6- التحقق من عمليات التدريب العام و التدريب على رأس العمل و أن الأشخاص القائمين بالأعمال لديهم شهادات صلاحية بناءً على خطة تدريب موضوعة و مخططة أو غير مخططة...​ 
و أشياء كثيرة أخرى فهذا ليس كل شيء....​


----------



## مهندس بغداد (16 يوليو 2011)

Quality assurance, the process or set of processes used to measure and assure the quality of a product
Quality control, the process of meeting products and services to consumer expectations


----------



## hani frahat (16 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engsasa (26 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## abdin (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى إثراء الموضوع
فقد إســتفدت كثيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعود السليمي (5 مارس 2012)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## hwardat (8 أبريل 2012)

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
Qa:هي اجراءات تهدف الى ضمان الجودة تشمل الخطط اسلوب نشر وتوضيع نقاط الفحص المرحلي in process inspectionكي تتحقق الجراءات الاستباقية لنع حدوث الخطأ او الانحراف عن المواصفة
qc: عملية تعتبر من مخلات qaوهي عملية مسك او صيد الاخطاء والعيوب


----------



## hwardat (8 أبريل 2012)

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
Qa:هي اجراءات تهدف الى ضمان الجودة تشمل الخطط اسلوب نشر وتوضيع نقاط الفحص المرحلي in process inspection كي تتحقق الاجراءات الاستباقية لمنع حدوث الخطأ او الانحراف عن المواصفة
qc: عملية تعتبر من مدخلات qaوهي عملية مسك او صيد الاخطاء والعيوب كمرحلة الفحص النهائي go no go


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (9 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## nehad_eng (20 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (21 أبريل 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء
لتبسيط المفهوم بعيدا عن المصطلحات الصعبه فان ال qc هي الاجراءات التي يتم اتخاذها لتحقيق الجوده مثل اخذ مكعبات الخرسانه وتكسيرها واستلام النجارة والحداده ومطابقتها بالمواصفات والرسومات
اما ال q.a هي هل بعد اتخاذ هذه الاجراءات وصلنا الي جودة المنتج المطلوبه ام لا وما هي الاجراءات الاخري الواجب اتخاذها للحصول علي المنتج المطلوب
فمن الجائز جدا ان يتم تطبيق اشتراطات الجوده ولكن لا يحقق المنتج رضاء العميل ويكون ذلك دور ال qa


----------



## khamis jassim (22 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لكم


----------



## ragab selim (24 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (8 مايو 2012)

*جزيل الشكر على المعلومات القيمة
مشكور اخ عمرو مسلم*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (9 مايو 2012)

مشكورين جميعا​


----------



## مروان القصار (9 مايو 2012)

مشكور على الافادة


----------



## med5001 (10 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بص يا باشا
ال Quality أو الجودة هي مدى تحقيق المتطلبات ( المواصفات ) قد تكون مواصفات داخلية للشركة أو مواصفات عالمية
QA أو ضبط الجودة تقدر تتخيل مجموعة من الأوراق أو الإجراءات الشركة أو المنظومة قررت أنها تحقق بتطبيقها المواصفات أو الجودة المطلوبة التي تم الاتفاق عليها مسبقا
QC التحكم في الجودة معناها: أنك بتشوف المنتج فعلا يحقق المواصفات أو المتطلبات ولا لأ
QA أيضا بتعمل نقد مستمر للأوراق والاجراءات الموجودة فعلا لتطويرها وإضافة جديد أو الغاء الغير فعال
مثال بسيط : دلوقتي الشركة قررت تركب ماسورة في الموقع 
1- تحدد المتطلبات أو المواصفات اللازمة لتركيب الماسورة مثلا يجب أن تكون أفقية قطرها لايقل عن كذا انت كده حددت الجودة المطلوبة
2- يبدأ الناس المتخصصين يعملوا قائمة بالمطلوب تخيلها ورقة وتمشي عليها بالضبط 1- التأكد من الأفقية ويوقعها المهندس المسئول - 2- قياس القطر ويوقع عليها شخص اخر هنا QA وتتأكد ان الناس بتعمل الي في الورق
3- تبدأ بعد كدا QC يبدأ شخص يمسك ميزان ويشوف هل فعلا الماسورة أفقية أم لا والقطر مضبوط أم لا - لو حصل يبقى الجودة تحققت
لو محصلش يبقى العيب أننا نصلحه أو نشوف الاجراءات اصلا مفيدة ولا نحسن ؟
أرجو أن أكون أفدتك


----------



## med5001 (10 مايو 2012)

باختصار qa التحقق من اتباع الاجراءات
qc بنعمل قياس


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (10 نوفمبر 2013)

Quality Assurance is *process oriented and focuses on defect prevention; while quality control is product oriented and focuses on defect identification.*​


----------



## nofal (12 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (13 نوفمبر 2013)

Quality Assurance is process oriented and focuses on defect prevention; while quality control is product oriented and focuses on defect identification.
Regard​


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

In afew words 
qc concerned with deliverables

but

qa concerned with the procedures


----------



## م/ فيصل التركي (13 مايو 2014)

مشكور جدا


----------



## ahmad rgab (24 يونيو 2014)

qc ----quality controlهو التحكم فى جودة المشروع بالكامل من حيث المدخلات والمخرجات والادوات المستخدمة 

qa---quality ashorance-----هو التحكم فى المدخلات فقط


----------



## arch_hamada (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## sharawi civil (9 سبتمبر 2014)

الفرق بين qa و qc
qa هو تأكيد الجودة ويتم بالتأكد من مطابقة المواصفات قبل تنفيذ العمل 
qc هو التحكم في الجودة ويتم بمراجعة مواصفات المنتج بعد تنفيذه واستبعاد ورفض كل منتج غير مطابق.


----------

